
Show HN: Wiki of COVID19 open-source projects,trackers,hackathons,guides,masks - shacrw
https://www.act4corona.com/
======
shacrw
I have made this wiki/directory using Webflow+Jetboost(for the filters,
search). a one stop wiki for COVID-19 resources: trackers, dashboards,
projects, hackathons, guides, donations, masks, ventilators, volunteering
opportunities, offers/free tools. Something for everybody.

I am aware that categories aren't shown on each item right now. That's an
issue with Webflow, workaround a bit complex. Will try to implement. Also,
this is my 1st Show HN :)

I am available on Twitter[1] for any feedback. Twitter announcement [2]

[1] [https://twitter.com/_iamShashank_](https://twitter.com/_iamShashank_) [2]
[https://twitter.com/_iamShashank_/status/1244326596963598337](https://twitter.com/_iamShashank_/status/1244326596963598337)

